# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo и Google начинают сотрудничество в рамках проекта Project Tango

## Lenovo_BY

Компания Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) на [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] объявила о разработке в партнёрстве с Google первого смартфона на платформе Project Tango. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], оснащенный процессором Qualcomm® Snapdragon™, поступит в продажу летом 2016 года. Проект Project Tango компании Google – это платформа, которая включает в себя технологии машинного зрения, датчики движения и сенсоры глубины для создания 3D-модели окружающего пространства.

Благодаря сочетанию специального аппаратного и программного обеспечения подобные девайсы способны реагировать на каждое движение пользователя, делает ли он шаг вперед или назад, или наклоняется из стороны в сторону. Гаджеты, созданные в рамках проекта Project Tango, способны распознавать места, в которых бывали прежде, например, гостиную в вашей квартире, офис или общественные места. В отличие от GPS, датчик движения на девайсе Project Tango работает и внутри зданий и помещений, благодаря чему пользователь получает очень точную карту навигации внутри торгового центра или даже может найти на полке в магазине конкретную, нужную ему вещь. Устройство с Project Tango способно провести 3D-сканирование помещения и узнать его размеры, получив которые, пользователь, например, может отправляться в магазин за покупкой новой мебели. Разработчики приложений смогут использовать возможности смартфона с Project Tango даже для превращения любого дома в пространство в одном из уровней компьютерной игры.

Компания Lenovo также приглашает разработчиков приложений к сотрудничеству в рамках проекта для развития зарождающейся экосистемы приложений Project Tango. Любой желающий может оставить заявку с описанием своего приложения на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и получить шанс выиграть финансирование и возможность установки приложения на разрабатываемом компанией Lenovo для Project Tango смартфоне. Дата окончания приема заявок от участников – 15 февраля 2016 года.

Комплект разработчика приложений для планшетов Project Tango можно приобрести в Google Store: https://store.google.com/product/project_tango_tablet_development_kit.

Требования к приложениям, рекомендации и критерии оценки представлены по ссылке: 
http://g.co/ProjectTango/AppIncubator.


[IMG]file:///C:/WINDOWS/Temp/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG]

*Цитаты* 

Чэнь Сюйдун (Chen Xudong), старший вице-президент компании Lenovo и президент подразделения Mobile Business Group: «Если хочешь предложить что-то новое в условиях сегодняшнего гиперконкурентного рынка смартфонов и планшетов, приходится рисковать и принимать на себя инновационные риски, и это действительно единственный способ по-настоящему изменить то, как люди используют в своей жизни мобильные технологии. Lenovo и Google решили объединить усилия и начать работать совместно по вопросам разработки как аппаратного, так и программного обеспечения для мобильных устройств. Благодаря реализации наших идей, в основе которых лежит схожий взгляд на развитие инноваций, будут создаваться более целостные продукты». 

Джонни Ли (Johnny Lee), руководитель проекта Project Tango компании Google: «Благодаря Project Tango смартфон превращается в нечто большее, чем просто мобильный девайс с сенсорным дисплеем: он становится своего рода волшебным окном, ведущим в реальный мир, с новыми невероятными прежде возможностями восприятия пространства и движения. Благодаря сотрудничеству с Lenovo платформа Project Tango станет более доступной для пользователей и разработчиков в разных уголках планеты, которые смогут создавать что-то совершенно новое, где мир виртуальный и реальный сливаются воедино, и получать удовольствие от своих творений».

Сешу Мадхавапедди (Seshu Madhavapeddy), вице-президент компании Qualcomm Technologies по разработке новых продуктов: «Компания Qualcomm Technologies очень рада тому, что Lenovo и Google планируют создать смартфон Project Tango, который будет доступен для широкого круга пользователей. Благодаря такому сотрудничеству пользователи получат не только новый гаджет, но и невиданные прежде связанные друг с другом мобильные приложения и сервисы, задействующие видео, графику и изображения. У Qualcomm Technologies имеется богатый и продолжительный опыт сотрудничества с сообществом разработчиков, благодаря чему технологические решения, предложенные проектом Project Tango и компанией Lenovo, будут максимально оптимизированы для устройств, оснащенных процессором Snapdragon».

О компании
Lenovo (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) ― технологическая компания с капитализацией 39 млрд. долларов США, входящая в список крупнейших международных компаний Fortune Global 500, и лидер в разработке и производстве инновационных технологических решений для дома и бизнеса. Lenovo – это надежные, высококачественные, безопасные продукты и услуги, среди которых ПК (включая ставшие знаменитыми бренды Think и Yoga), рабочие станции, серверы, системы хранения данных, системы SmartTV, а также семейство мобильных продуктов, включая смартфоны, в том числе бренд Motorola, планшеты и приложения. Более подробную информацию можно найти на сайте компании [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Для получения новостей и другой актуальной информации от Lenovo следите за нами в [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

